

PyCon Announces Schedule, 95 Talks Selected - briancurtin
http://news.yahoo.com/pycon-announces-schedule-95-talks-selected-080425935.html

======
phren0logy
Here's a direct link to the actual schedule:

<https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/>

------
stevejohnson
I just submitted the actual schedule instead of this useless blogspam.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3443405>

~~~
briancurtin
It's a press release, not "blog spam". I'm not yahoo...

